# Canal Report 2/22 PM



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been motivated to start posting fishing reports .... 



Quick trip after work, left around 4:45 and hit a couple spots in the canal and the mouth throwing polar fiber minnows on my 8wt. No takers, no chasers, nada. Water temp at the mouth 55.5 degrees, 55.9 at the back of the canal. Had the kids with me so I rode over the three mile and let them toss a few dead shrimp. 6 small white trout and 2 ground mullet. Watched the awesome sunset and back at home by 6:30. Forgot to check the water temp at the bridge (thanks to FlyLipps I now realize my sonar also has a temp gauge, and I'm gonna start paying attention to it).


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep em coming. Shouldn't be long now before them temps are on the steady rise and the bites on. SHB


----------

